# Quality sound at a good price



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I don't want to spend a bunch on in-walls for my HT; I'm thinking that an 8" woofer on some 3-ways should work for an 18'x16' room. I have been looking at JA Audio, HTD, BIC America and other "non-megabrand name" speakers.
Has anyone had any experience with these brands that you could pass on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Quality sound is going to be tough for a good price, In wall/ceiling speakers need to be designed properly to have good imaging and placement is key. Typically you need to spend twice or three times as much as you would on a good bookshelf.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JTJarhead said:


> Hey guys, I don't want to spend a bunch on in-walls for my HT... I have been looking at JA Audio, HTD, BIC America and other "non-megabrand name" speakers.
> Has anyone had any experience with these brands that you could pass on?


No experience with any of them ...Why do you want to go with in-wall speakers???

As Tony mentioned, a good designed in-wall will be expensive, but if you're set to get them, look for speakers with swivel tweeters to at least point them to your listening position...here is other options  JBL In-walls ,  RBH In-walls  ....you can also take a look at Polk and Infinity :yes:


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm leaning toward the in-walls, just to get a cleaner look within the room...I'm even trying to build a DIY rack for an adjacent storage room that will allow my components to be "in-wall".
Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't have any experience with those you mentioned either. What is your budget per speaker? That would help us point you in the right direction.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I know nothing about in-walls but just saw this review recently on Speaker Company in-walls:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/architectural/tSc-ntiw26-ntiw25


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review Chas...I guess I'm looking at a miserly $100-125/speaker.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

You can get some factory refurb speakercraft inwalls from soundseller . com

The MT-One for $149 look tempting...


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Are refurbs worth it in the long run? I know a lot of them still have warranty left on them, but are they still quality pieces?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

They dont just have some warranty left on them, they have the full manufacters warranty. 

I have a pair of JBL towers that i bought factory refurbished from harmanaudio . com and i have been bumping them for years now.


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Since I've been searching, I've been noticing that...good info-thanks!


----------



## Brian12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

fairly cheap, does anybody know anything about these?

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/products/ht/ns777.html

or 

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/products/ht/ns555.html


i was just looking over the reviews for the NS 555's and you can't beat the reviews, they are all very pleased. and for a SET around $200...i don't think they could be beat.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Brian12345 said:


> does anybody know anything about these?.


Not me, but they look good :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The NS series of speakers get good reviews and are not by any means bad quality however for the price I do wonder if you can do better.


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone had any dealings (good or bad] with the Polk RC85i speaker?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I have not dealt with that paticular speaker, but I have 2 polk towers, and they have some of the best imaging I have heard. I would look into it. I highly recommend polks.


----------



## Alarmnbob (Dec 19, 2007)

I have Infinity in-walls in my theater and they sound great! They are the Infinity CS60 2-Way 6-1/2. 
I paid about 150.00 for the pair. I have a pair of 5-1/4" two ways in the rear. Paid about 80.00 for the pair. I am very pleased with the way these sound. Make sure the wall you put them in is built correctly. My fronts did not sound great the first time i mounted them. My home theater is in my basement. The wall I chose for the speakers ended up not having any studs to speak of. The wall was built with 1x1's glued to the back of the sheetrock. The wood was just holding it off the concrete wall. I rebuilt the wall with real studs and Mounted the speakers. They now sound great. I have them playing through my perfed screen. I love them. I used in-wall speakers to save on space. I have very little space in the basement 13x20 and wanted the home theater to look clean. I did not want speakers sitting in front or on the sides of my screen. I complement them with a 15in subwoofer and movies are a great experience with them.


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

I ended up going with the Polk RC85i speaker for the fronts, rear and center; it seems to be a good balance according to my non-audiophile hearing...thanks for all the input!


----------



## ErikMartz (Sep 26, 2009)

I love Yamaha speakers!


----------

